# North Carolina vacation



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2011)

this is a few things i found in NC while there on vacation this past week..i have more pics coming as i move the new spiders and things into their new homes...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2011)

*more pics*

here is a eastern fence lizard..got 12 babies.


----------



## thruthetrees (Sep 19, 2011)

Woah!!! Awesome finds  And, really cool shots! Those mantids are awesome--I didn't even see the green one at first!

What is the black and yellow bug (above the Lynx)? Never seen one like it, that's really neat... I love the shot of the Lynx spider--is that her sac?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2011)

thank ya...that black and yellow bug is a type of assassin...i didnt keep any of those because they were a little too small full grown for what i wanted...yep thats the lynx's sac..



thruthetrees said:


> Woah!!! Awesome finds  And, really cool shots! Those mantids are awesome--I didn't even see the green one at first!
> 
> What is the black and yellow bug (above the Lynx)? Never seen one like it, that's really neat... I love the shot of the Lynx spider--is that her sac?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2011)

*few more things*

not really sure what the little tick looking thing is, dont think its a tick though


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Sep 20, 2011)

well...look @ your bin of containers.  collecting time!!    nice _Hogna aspersa _wolf spider too.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah i took a few containers i'd say, and about 200 vials...i thought that was a aspersa..i have a few other wolfies, 1 has babies all over her.....hoping that i got a carolinensis in there somewhere, but i havent gotten pics of all of them yet...thanks man


loxoscelesfear said:


> well...look @ your bin of containers.  collecting time!!    nice _Hogna aspersa _wolf spider too.


----------



## thruthetrees (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh! I love that aspersa.. what a beautiful spider!!!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 21, 2011)

here are a couple more pics...sorry for the bad pics but i havent rehoused these 2 yet...i know that they are a type of Argiope but im not sure what species... the 2nd one just laid this sac last night..anyone want it?


----------



## Silberrücken (Sep 21, 2011)

Argiope aurantia....  

I love that assassin bug and all the fence swifts! The H. aspersa is really really nice too!!!!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks once again man...yeah the assassin is awesome..i think its a whell bug nymph...really hoping..well if you like those swifts then lets do some trading..i really need to move some of them..


Silberrücken said:


> Argiope aurantia....
> 
> I love that assassin bug and all the fence swifts! The H. aspersa is really really nice too!!!!


----------

